
You weren’t bad at maths – you just weren’t looking at it the right way - adamnemecek
https://hackernoon.com/you-werent-bad-at-maths-you-just-weren-t-looking-at-it-the-right-way-7b11fb0a0982
======
Boothroid
Interesting, I've often felt like my brain speaks a different language to
other people, and that if I could only improve the translation between their
language and mine life would be a lot easier. Similar concept here - I have
this feeling that maths is taught in a way that suits those that create the
learning materials, rather than in a way that suits the learner. In teaching I
wonder how much feedback goes into selecting the most efficient learning
material?

